# رجاء خاص سرعة الرد



## محمود طه خلف (9 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا طالب فى هندسة القاهرة فى السنة الاعدادية وبعد معاناة بدات فى حسم قرار القسم الذى انتوى دخوله وتم الحصر بين عدة اقسام اهمهم واقربهم طيران وميكانيكا القوى وانا اميل لطيران لعشقى الخاص لهذا المجال لكن ظهرت مشكلة شهادة البيزك وشهادة type rating فمن فضلكم اريد ان يشرح لى احد المهندسين ماهية تلك الشهادات وايضا اهميتها وايضاماذا لو لم احصل على تلك الشهادات


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 فبراير 2012)

سلام عليكم
ادخل على هذا الرابط لتعرف الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=156540


----------



## محمود طه خلف (9 فبراير 2012)

لم اجد ما يثلج صدرى لو سمحت هل من الممكن ان تشرح لى او بمعنى لى سؤال هل من المفترض ان احصل علىى الbasic وال without type rating وال with type rating لاعمل فى عمل محترم وما سمعته انه من المستحيل ان احصل على الbasic ما سمعته ان الكورس ب 15000 جنيه كيف لمهندس فى بداية حياته ان يفعل ذلك لو سمح ان تشرح لى الموضوع وانا اسف على ازعاجكم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 فبراير 2012)

سلام عليكم
فعلا الموضوع صعب جدا
لمهندس في بداية حياته
وهذا ما مررت به بنفسي
ولكن لكي يمكن التقدم للعمل في شركة طيران لابد على الأقل ان تحصل على البيسك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 فبراير 2012)

ولكي تحصل على الويزاوت او الويز تايب
لابد من ان تحصل على البيسك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 فبراير 2012)

ولكن لا تدع اليأس يقتلك
فقد تغير الثورة اشياء وتتحسن الأوضاع
فمن المفترض ان تقوم الشركات بتدريب خريجي هندسة الطيران وتختار منهم الأفضل للعمل


----------



## محمود طه خلف (10 فبراير 2012)

لكن ما تقوله يدفعنى لدخول قسم ميكانيكا وليس طيران انا احب المجال لكن تلك الصعوبة المرتبطة بالشهادات تجعل الامر صعبا فما رايك كمهندس اريد رايك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

مهندس الطيران الناجح الفاهم لقسم الطيران
يستطيع العمل في العديد من المجالات وخاصة كمهندس ميكانيكا


----------



## marwan_050 (14 فبراير 2012)

على فكرة .. قسم ميكانيكا لا يختلف كثيراً عن طيران في الدراسة 

حتى أنه يمكن لمهندس ميكانيكا ان يتجه لمجال صيانة الطائرات في العمل 

لكن هناك عدة شروط يجب ان يمر بها كلاهما ليعمل في هذا المجال .. 

أولاً - كورس البيزك : و أنا أعتقد أنه في هندسة طيران القاهرة بيعطوكم كورس البيزيك في أثناء الدراسة بأسعار 

مخفضة عن تلك التي يأخذها مهندس الميكانيكا بعد التخرج أو خريج معهد إمبابة ..

ثانياً - ويذاوت تايب ريتنج : و هي عبارة عن فترة عمل أو تدريب تأخذ من خلالها خبرة في أي شركة طيران أعتقد مدتها 18 شهر و من خلالها ستحصل على شهادة الويذاوت تايب ريتنج التي تؤهلك للحصول على رخصة صيانة الطائرات من وزارة الطيران المدني ...

بعد هذه الخطوة نقدر نقول مبروك بقى معاك رخصة و مصرح لك العمل في أي شركة كمهندس صيانة طائرات ..

بعد الخطوات السابقة تصبح قادر على الحصول على الطراز (تايب ريتنج) .. تقوم بدراسة طراز معين لطائرة و يفضل أن تبدأ بالطائرات الصغيرة من فئة ايرباص 320 و بوينج 737 ..

و في هذه الحالة ستصبح مؤهل للعمل في أفضل شركة طيران و برواتب مجزية ..

أما بالنسبة لي فإني أفضل بكلريوس ميكانيكا بفرعيه قوى و انتاج .. و ذلك لأن مجالتها أوسع بكثير و إذا لم تتوفر لك الفرصة في شركات الطيران قد تجدها في أماكن أخرى لأن ميكانيكا أشمل ..

أما مهندس الطيران لو لم تتوفر له الفرصة في شركة طيران فإنه يعمل في مجالات أخرى بعيدة عن تخصصه و تكون فرصه أقل في المجالات الأخرى أيضاً لأنه اسمو مهندس طيران فقط ..

و في النهاية أحب أقولك مقولة قالها الدكتور إبراهيم الفقي : ما كان يسري في دمي و عروقي و يعيش في قلبي و وجداني يجب أن يخرج للحياة .. لا تفرط في حلمك 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZNttNrxD6I


----------



## eusthier (10 مارس 2012)

Other international boundary disagreements are a matter of national pride or identity. In October,lunettes rayban, Russian President Dmitry Medvedev's visit to the Russian-controlled Southern Kuril Islands soured relations with Japan.Other disputes go unnoticed as they crawl their way through bilateral negotiations and the meanders of the International Court of Justice. Three cases are pending at the ICJ, the latest was jointly instituted by Burkina Faso and the Republic of Niger. DIPLOMACY Diplomatic spat high on cards at opening of ASEAN summit MOROCCO Police raid on Western Sahara camp turns deadly Date created : 10/11/2010 Print Comment Send this pageTokyo claims the southernmost islands as Japanese territory, and while there is no open violence over the territories,burberry soldes, the disagreement has kept the two countries from formally ending World War Two hostilities. SLIDESHOW: Uncertain bordersAntarcticaLand and maritime claims on the inhospitable continent of Antarctica have been advanced by Argentina, Chile, France, New Zealand,burberry, Norway and the UK, some of which overlap. These claims are not recognised by the UN, nor indeed by most countries in the world.Aves IslandsVenezuela says Isla Aves, a dependency far in the Caribbean Sea, is home to a navy base and claims a 200-mile Exclusive Economic Zone around it. The area is recognised by the US and France, but five Caribbean states say it is uninhabited and challenge Venezuela's claim.Calero islandThe biggest island on the San Juan river, which marks the Nicaragua-Costa Rica border, Calero has been a flash point in an old territorial dispute between the two nations. Google Maps, which shows Calero belonging to Nicaragua, has been caught in the tussle for land.Hala’ib triangleAn area wedged between Egypt, Sudan and the Red Sea,air jordan shoes, the Triangle is claimed by both nations. It was jointly controlled until 1992, when Khartoum gave a foreign oil company exploration rights off the Triangle's coast. Egypt's army moved in and forced the Sudanese out.MayotteClaimed by Comoros and administered by France, Mayotte has voted overwhelmingly to become a fully-integrated French overseas department by 2011. The UN Security Council would have recognised it as part of Comoros in 1976 had France not exercised its veto power.Gabcikovo-Nagymaros damsA row between Slovakia and Hungary over the completion of a hydroelectric project along the Danube is today the longest pending case at the ICJ. While regional power shifts since 1989 have complicated the dispute, environmental concerns have also delayed its resolution.OlivenzaPortugal does not recognise Spanish sovereignty over the border territory of Olivenza based on a difference of interpretation of two 19th century treaties. Despite this unresolved issue, the two countries maintain close relations.Spratly IslandsChina,louboutin, Taiwan, Vietnam, Brunei, Malaysia and the Philippines claim all or parts of the Spratly Islands. The numerous, but very small, islands have no inhabitants, but they are key in marking international boundaries and may contain significant petrochemical reserves.Swains IslandTokelau, a small island grouping off New Zealand in the South Pacific Ocean,jordan shoes, has twice failed to approve referendums on self-government. But in a 2006 draft independence constitution Tokelau claimed Swains Island, a US territory,louboutin pas cher, as part of its national territory.Western SaharaMorocco claims and administers Western Sahara, whose sovereignty remains unresolved while a 1991 UN ceasefire holds. Attempts to broker a deal have so far failed, but several states have opened diplomatic relations with the exiled 'Sahrawi Arab Democrat Republic'. Islands are frequently at the centre of territorial clashes,ray ban, as are disagreements involving maritime boundaries, since shipping channels and fishing zones can bring significant revenue. Here is a look at some of the most unique or significant territorial disputes you have probably never heard of.Violent border conflicts in Chechnya, Kashmir and the West Bank regularly make headlines around the world. Scores of unresolved territorial disputes remain across the globe today. They vary greatly in their intensity, their nature and in their potential for resolution. Many are considered dormant or "managed",Lunettes De Soleil, and rarely get any attention.Some latent disputes,burberry soldes, such as the sovereignty over the Falkland Islands, for which Argentina went to war with Great Britain in 1982, resurface when the territory produces valuable natural resources, like oil.相关的主题文章： Alex Salmond and the fall of James Murdoch. untold afterglow residual Road empty mouth


----------

